# Ash wood



## davidryanree (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey everyone I just came arcross a good amount of ash wood. Have any of you ever used the stuff. If so, what did you think of it? I heard it can be good for red meats and fish. Also, is there a way to speed up the aging process?


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello there, can you give us a little introduction about yourself, smokers, grills? Welcome to the SMF my friend. Smaller pieces of wood will age/dry faster than large cuts.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 21, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.  

Here is some great info on the different woods. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50439


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 22, 2009)

First off welcome Davidryanree to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anythignto do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------

